# 70 Stingray hub ID



## kmrcdd (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Folks. I have a pair of 70 Stingray 20" s-7 wheels to sell. I don't know exactly what the rear hub is. (I don't know anything about stingrays) . It has a Bendix coaster brake on it & the hub has 4 knurled rings around it with a smooth recessed band in the middle. It this a multispeed hub or single speed? Any help would be appreciated.  The rims are in decent shape  I will post more pics of them later.


----------



## jpromo (Jul 28, 2011)

May be a Bendix 70 (no correlation to the model year). I have one on my '69 Firestone with the same ridges in it like that. It's a single speed coaster.


----------



## kmrcdd (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info. It does have 70 stamped on the coaster brake arm, but it did come off of a 70 stingray as well...


----------

